# have somebody apache+php standart httpd.conf ???



## IgorGlock (Oct 2, 2009)

have somebody apache+php standart httpd.conf?

I have some problems witch my config's 

http://forums.freebsd.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=424&stc=1&d=1254503555

I'm german -.-':r


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 3, 2009)

How do you plan to run PHP? As an Apache module or CGI?


----------



## IgorGlock (Oct 3, 2009)

Ã¤hmm... Apache modul!

I think I have 100% ... ...

have I some wrog config's?:stud


----------



## anomie (Oct 3, 2009)

@IgorGlock: did you already build the Apache module for php? 


```
> cd /usr/ports/lang/php5 && make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for php5-5.2.11:
     CLI=on "Build CLI version"
     CGI=on "Build CGI version"
     [b]APACHE=on "Build Apache module"[/b]
     DEBUG=off "Enable debug"
     SUHOSIN=off "Enable Suhosin protection system (not for jails)"
     MULTIBYTE=off "Enable zend multibyte support"
     IPV6=off "Enable ipv6 support"
     MAILHEAD=off "Enable mail header patch"
     REDIRECT=off "Enable force-cgi-redirect support (CGI only)"
     DISCARD=off "Enable discard-path support (CGI only)"
     FASTCGI=on "Enable fastcgi support (CGI only)"
     PATHINFO=on "Enable path-info-check support (CGI only)"
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

See the manpages for ports(7) for tips.


----------



## IgorGlock (Oct 4, 2009)

My Config's: http://forums.freebsd.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=424&stc=1&d=1254503555

but PHP works now


----------

